# Blinking picture via HDMI



## propman07 (Oct 15, 2001)

Hello- 

I just turned on my TV to watch MNF and I noticed a problem. My set began "blinking" (between a regular picture, and a black screen, cycling once every 2 seconds) on all channels. I switched my HR10-250 to the Tivo menu, and had the same results. I am currently connected to the TV via HDMI. I disconnected the HDMI, and went with the component video cables, and the picture is steady. 

Have I got a blown (or failing) HDMI in my Tivo? 

Thanks.

EDIT:

I tried to reboot the Tivo, and both the powering up and almost there screens displayed correctly. When I got to the screen about having to download the info from the sat, it was blinking


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

This is a failure to do the security "handshake" on HDMI. I had this problem when I first got my HDTV. The TV was replaced under warranty and now all is fine. The TiVo itself was not the problem.


----------



## propman07 (Oct 15, 2001)

stevel said:


> This is a failure to do the security "handshake" on HDMI. I had this problem when I first got my HDTV. The TV was replaced under warranty and now all is fine. The TiVo itself was not the problem.


CRAP !

You mean to tell me that the TV is at fault? I'm still under warranty (TV just celebrated it's first birthday at my house), but I was hoping that it might be something that I could fix on my own....any way to reset the "handshake"?


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

Try unpluging the set for 10 seconds then turning it back on. Do you have a Philips?


----------



## dhking (Apr 24, 2006)

I've had an ongoing problem with this issue and my hr1--250. Had 2 of them replaced and still have the problem with my Philiips plasma. However, I don't think it is a TV problem, as when I connect my H-10 to the same HDMI connections I do not have the problem. If someone has documented that this is a TV problem an not a receiver problem please pass that along.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I just said that in my particular case, it was a TV problem - and then only when I relayed the HDMI signal through an A/V receiver. In other cases it may be a source device problem.


----------



## propman07 (Oct 15, 2001)

Barmat said:


> Try unpluging the set for 10 seconds then turning it back on. Do you have a Philips?


Hello-

The set that I have is a Sony.

I ended up using the component cables the other night. Today, I plugged in the HDMI cable again, and it seems to have corrected itself. I will assume that cycling the power on the TV did the trick.

Thanks.


----------



## LinkerX (Sep 4, 2003)

I am also having a similar problem with my sony XBR it happened with my HD Direct Tivo and it is happening with my Series 3. I have to assume it is the HDCP. I just hooked the Direct Tivo up via component, but I think I will have to solve this issue with my Series 3. It might be that I have a monster cable with a cheap HDMI to DVI converter or it could just be that the TV needs to get some warranty work. Either way its a pain in the ass.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

My TV is also a Sony - KDS-R60XBR1. HDMI from the TiVo directly worked, but not when routed through a Sony STR-DA7100ES receiver. The receiver was replaced twice with no effect. Sony sent a tech from San Diego to my house (really!) - he brought with him a Bravia TV with an HDMI input and we determined that that TV worked fine. Sony replaced the TV and all has been well.


----------



## LinkerX (Sep 4, 2003)

stevel said:


> My TV is also a Sony - KDS-R60XBR1. HDMI from the TiVo directly worked, but not when routed through a Sony STR-DA7100ES receiver. The receiver was replaced twice with no effect. Sony sent a tech from San Diego to my house (really!) - he brought with him a Bravia TV with an HDMI input and we determined that that TV worked fine. Sony replaced the TV and all has been well.


Why would sony replace your TV if they determined it was fine? I will play with mine a bit more until the XBR2 comes out then I will ***** and moan about it as I have a 60XBR950 and might be able to weasel an upgrade out of them. I have a very nice extended warranty from onecall which covers everything nicely including my bulbs.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Sorry if my text seemed confused. The tech brought out a different TV (a Bravia LCD) and verified that it worked fine with the HDMI connection I had. We had already tried replacing everything else in the chain. (And I had the same problem with a Sony DVD player with HDMI output, so it wasn't the TiVo.) Therefore it was the SXRD set that was bad. Replacing that solved the problem.


----------



## propman07 (Oct 15, 2001)

stevel said:


> ...Sony STR-DA7100ES receiver.


stevel- (a little off topic)

How do you like that receiver? I was looking into replacing the STR-DA500ES that I have, since it does not handle HDMI input.

Thanks.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I have this problem, but not very often.

Maybe once every 6-8 hours i'm watching something.

It's not that big a bother. It happens for less than 10 seconds, and a click of the 8 sec rewind button makes it so i don't miss anything.

-smak-


----------

